# Non-schooling fish suggestions?



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

I am looking for suggestions of fish for my 35 gallon. I have decided on a few types of fish so far (pygmy or pepper cories, ember tetras, a female betta) but I am looking for a non-schooling fish that also does not breed easily (like guppies) and also is good to be on its own (not in groups). For example I considered a butterfly cichlid, but my tank will be planted and I read they may eat the plants (is there a way to get around this, or are there any small cichlids that won't do this? I was pretty excited to get a cichlid!) So I guess I am looking for something similar to a cichlid, in that it doesn't need schools, is a bit of a bigger size and looks good swimming around on its own.

Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can just get male livebearers. I'm getting 12 male Dwarf Panda Guppies next month.

Lilnaugrim has Rams. I think they're gorgeous. Don't know how many you could have in a 35, though. 

It seems to me with smaller fish like the Pygmy and Ember getting anything larger than the Betta might be iffy at best.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

My Bolivian Rams & African Butterfly cichids leave plants alone. You could easily do a pair of Bolivians in a 35 gallon tank and they are much heartier than German Blue Rams. 

Kribensis are also very nice and is long as you are not keeping a breeding pair they will work well in a community tank.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Pearl gourami would work and are pretty peaceful. The males are gorgeous.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Pumpkin said:


> I was pretty excited to get a cichlid!


Once the cichlid bug bites it's a wonderful, exciting, and time consuming itch to scratch. And like the chips, one is never enough. Good Luck to you!


----------



## MeredithNa (Oct 13, 2014)

Siamese flying foxes are really nice and quite friendly. And has the added bonus of eating green hair algae.


----------



## Skitters (Jan 29, 2014)

Peacock gungeons are pretty and can happily roam around on their own. They aren't aggressive and enjoy heavier planted tanks. :3


----------

